# Barker the Elder's morning adventure.



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

BTE will be 14 Sunday. She has a bit of a heart murmur, spinal problems and a bad hip and elbow.

Around 3:30 this am she developed a problem. I don't know if it is a stroke (if so she should recover) or a progression (sudden and dramatic) of her spinal problem. She could not get her right side coordinated enough to get up or to walk. She had a BM then seemed dramatically more comfortable so I had hoped that was it. I went back to bed but awoke at 6 or 6:30 and she is not frantic but is unable to walk.
> 
I looked on line earlier (like 4 am or so) and found only that it could be vestibular syndrome (from which most dogs recover) or a stroke (from which dogs recover pretty well) but as near as I could tell there was no need to go to the evet. (They said go to the vet right away but for both issues it was - pretty much nothing much the vet could do as near as I could tell.)

I gathered food and meds expecting to leave her at the vets overnight or put her down. By the time I was ready to load, she was wobbling a bit but walking. By the time we got to the vets she was better. By the time they could take us she was tons better.

Now has tramadol added to her deramaxx.

We do not know what was wrong.


>


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Middle I am sorry to hear about BTE. The good news is that she was able to get up and moving again. The bad news is you don't know what is wrong. 

Wishing you and BTE the best.

Val


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I hope BTE feels better. It definitely could have been a mini stroke. Vestibular disease usually takes much longer to resolve.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Keeping BTE in our thoughts and hoping that she continues to improve.









Please keep us posted.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for all the good thoughts.

Vet says strokes rare in dogs. (I trust this vet 100%)

Vet also very fond of BTE.

Tramadol seems to have left her very zoned out. I gave her one before I went in to the office - I had to go in to get some stuff moving. It just wasn't getting done and wouldn't get done without me. She's still rather crashed. We will be cutting the dose dramatically tomorrow. My task for tonight is to move my bed to the floor.... 

BTW - one thing that may amuse you folks -- I am waiting until I retire to by a new mattress - that makes any wrecks with it less tragic. 


Off to do something frivolous...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I suspect that they have no idea how common strokes are in dogs.....

I am glad that she was able to get up and about, hope she does better when the reduced dose too.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks. I've just cut it totally. It can be constipating and she hasn't had a BM in a couple of days..... 
Got her to walk around the block last night and then we went out to the barn. That helped get her appetite back - now I need to work on a BM. But ... we don't want diarrhea either! But no more incidents.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sending good thoughts for BTE. I agree with Lisa, I don't think strokes are so rare now that dogs are living longer, and BTE is a very well-cared-for dog. (I had a 15 year old dog who had a stroke)

I hope that she is doing better. Wishing you some peace today, and wishing BTE a very good day today. May BTE enjoy stability, and continued improvements!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks! I have to laugh because I rejoice at a stool where ever it occurs any more so long as it is the proper texture! (Got it without another enema! Now if I could just get the energy back up there.

I realize I said the problem was with the right side but I think it was left now. I AM confused!


----------

